# ist EE frei?



## bbnvacx (5. Feb 2009)

Hallo,

ist Java EE eigentlich frei (kostenlos)?

 Bbnv


----------



## byte (5. Feb 2009)

ja.


----------



## bbnvacx (5. Feb 2009)

gut!


----------

